# drivers for compaq presario C791TU notebook pc



## vishalkkapoor (Apr 6, 2010)

hI I HAVE C791TU COMPAQ PRESARIO, DOWNGRADED FROM VISTA TO XP, NOW NOT ABLE TO GET DRIVERS FOR XP, MAINLY AUDIO DRIVERS


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF 
Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## vishalkkapoor (Apr 6, 2010)

1. ethernet controller

PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_137B103C&REV_01\4&23F5EDAD&0&00E0

2. modem devices

HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D9&REV_1000\4&15F3AEB8&0&0002


3.unknown devices

ACPI\HPQ0006\2&DABA3FF&0


4. video controller

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A03&SUBSYS_30D9103C&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&11

5.video controller(vga compatability)

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_30D9103C&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&10


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I will see if I can help you.
Below I have listed some of the drivers you need, but I am not sure what you have installed already (ex.Chipset, MS UAA driver etc. etc).
Or the sevice pack installed?

At this point I can get you started. Please install these drivers in the order given first.

Chipset:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18053&lang=eng

From your list


vishalkkapoor said:


> 1. ethernet controller
> PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_137B103C&REV_01\4&23F5EDAD&0&00E0
> *Atheros WLan:*
> ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp42501-43000/sp42654.exe
> ...


I will post the driver for 4 & 5 down the road.

I need you to run Everest (free edition) and attach the report to the thread.
This will allow me to "see" all your hardware. Then I can give you the rest of the drivers.
Copy and Paste the full report (All Pages) to notepad. Use the Go Advanced option to attach the report to your next post.

Note: The Device Manager is not showing any Audio errors. This may be due to not having the MS UAA driver installed. Once this driver is installed you will have more errors in the Device Manager


----------



## vishalkkapoor (Apr 6, 2010)

plz find the report attached


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmm,
I do not see the report attached.

Bill


----------



## vishalkkapoor (Apr 6, 2010)

Report attached


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I have consolidated the Everest Report and attached it to your post #7

From the report:


> Other devices:
> Ethernet Controller
> Video Controller
> Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
> ...


Let us know how you make out.
Post back with any remaining errors in the Device Manager.

Bill


----------



## sweety tanwar (Sep 22, 2011)

hey i have a problem with my sound card. As I have installed the driver but it was asking for MEDIA DEVICE as my O.S. is XP an I have compaq presario C700 plz help me out


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF did you downgrade to xp from vista try using the info here to find the drivers http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## vishalkkapoor (Apr 6, 2010)

how i need to go back to vista


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It has been some time since I posted you the link to help you find the drivers please advise on what info you found


----------



## vishalkkapoor (Apr 6, 2010)

I did nt find any driver on those link ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, it directs you somewhere else.


I decided to go back to VISTA .

As i have the cd, i am not able to do that as it shows drive is not valid win32 application.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See here Install, reinstall, or uninstall Windows - Help & How-to - Microsoft Windows
to get drivers for xp would involve you getting the pci\ven and dev then going to the pci database and entering the info and spending some time searching the site pages for the appropriate link to the driver if your are not prepared to do the work you will not get the solution,as to installing vista read the link above that I have provided take your time and do it as described


----------

